# Not a good day



## FairyNuff (Aug 26, 2010)

Had another growth scan today...

Last scan 2 weeks ago, baby measured 32 weeks, now she measures at 36 weeks and the fluid has also increased. I am actually only 29 weeks. 

They said today they think I could go into labour at any time due to the size and extra fluid, they won't give me the steroids that can help the baby's lungs develop as they release sugar into your system. They're not ruling them out completely but won't give them to me yet as they will make the baby grow even bigger. I have to be prepared to go into labour then they will take me in, try to slow down the labour and give me the steroids. 

They have scared me so much, they said it's difficult for a baby born with high blood sugar levels, it's also difficult for premature babies, put the 2 together and my baby is really going to struggle. If she does make it, she could be brain damaged. Am just hoping and praying they were just saying worst case scenario, but they said we have to 'prepare ourselves' 

I was only diagnosed 2 weeks ago, I can't believe this has made everything so bad so quickly. I cannot get my levels down any quicker, I am so scared, it made it quite easy to give up on sweet stuff immediately. 

The diabetes people are happy to leave my levels as they are, they're worried about me having hypos. The obstetricians want them lower and say having hypos wouldn't be harmful to the baby. I have 2 children, I want to do my absolute everything for this baby but I can't put myself at huge risk, what about my boys? Anyway they put the insulin up again and I am just going to check my sugars more often, so hopefully I'll spot if they dip too low. I think if I have had a hypo I will feel a bit braver but I haven't had one yet and am worried I won't spot it coming. 

I guess we just take it one day at a time, but I'm so scared for my baby and for the rest of us  thanks so much for listening x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 26, 2010)

Big Hugs - I am not suprised you are scared and confused.  How often are you checking you blood glucose levels? I check mine about 10 times a day despite the advice to check only about 4.  What sort of readings are you getting?

I would not worry too much about not spotting a hypo.  As you have only just been diagnosed and you blood sugars may have been running high for a while your body will notice the lower levels.  Just check lots, and especially before driving or if you feel weird after doing any exercise (walking etc.)

Feel free to pm if you have any questions.  Have you ever looked at the babycentre website - there is someone there in the diabetic group who has just been diagnosed as type 1.

Rx


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Rachel, thanks so much for your message. The info about hypos is very helpful - ta  

They are making me check 8 times a day anyway, I think I will just add a few extra, especially when I'm on my own with the boys and as you say, before driving. 

Will have a look at babycentre... not been to that one before. 

Feeling very tired and a bit numb, will try an early night, thanks again Rachel x


----------



## Cate (Aug 26, 2010)

FairyNuff, I think they offered to admit you and put you on a drip to lower your levels?  To be honest, personally I think that's worth investigating now, as you don't seem to be getting much help/success in lowering your levels in the "normal" way.  Once your levels stabilise a bit you could go back home and try with the injections again.

Also, if you were in hospital and did go into labour, at least you're in the right place to get immediate help!

Regarding your baby, I found this which might help you: "At 28 weeks' gestation predicted survival was 63% (56% to 70%) for birth weights of 500-749 g (below the 10th centile) and 90% (87% to 92%) for those of 1250-1499 g. At 32 weeks' gestation predicted survival was 80% (70% to 88%) for birth weights of 750-999 g and 98% (97% to 99%) for those of 1500-2499 g." it's taken from http://www.bmj.com/content/319/7217/1093.full

Early labour can be scary - when my waters broke I didn't have any contractions, my labour was recorded as 19 hours but not a single contraction, just a couple of braxton hicks type tightenings.  So even if your waters broke it doesn't always mean the baby is coming straight away.  But, early contractions apparently feel very different from normal full-term ones, things like just feeling "off", back ache, period type pains, all can be signs of active labour.

I second Rachel's recommendation of Babycentre by the way, it's a fab website - it might help you to look at the group called "Born Too Soon" which is all about babies born prematurely and what they go through.  Personally I found it helpful to prepare myself for what was likely to happen and really found it helped.

Good luck, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2010)

Bless you , you have far to much to deal with, its not fair.

My Mum had my brother 2 months early, and was in slow labour for 2 weeks, they both nearly died, when he was born he had a 50/50 chance. He is now 19 and you woudlnt know he ever nearly died.

They have to tell you these risks even if they are tiny just to cover their backs.

Try not to worry. And just look after yourself.

Hypos wouldnt hurt baby, but they might not be good for you, i suppose you dont know if you have never had one.

Take care.

xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 27, 2010)

Hiya...

Just to say test as often as you want above & beyond what they say!  It was the only way I could feel in control, and if it makes you feel less stressed, that's a good thing! 

For what it's worth, my little lad (who is now a right rascally 3yr old!) was born at 34 weeks after I had severe pre eclampsia - it is scary I know, but try not to despair - baby's are tougher than we credit them for being sometimes!  Be prepared that if they are very early they probably will have to go to the special care baby unit - it can seem a very scary & alien place, but he/she will be in good hands.  It's a horrible feeling not being able to just pick them up for a cuddle when they cry in an incubator, but you can still talk to them, put your hand in through the window to stroke them, etc.  I think Bliss (early baby charity) should be able to give you some info to help prepare yourself if you have been told baby will definitely arrive early. 
Ask lots of questions, don't be afraid to badger people for help if you need it! (Esp if you still want to try & feed baby yourself - you will need to get expressing asap after the birth if baby isn't able / willing to feed straight away.  Chances are baby will need a bit of formula quite early if their sugar levels drop, but if you can express some colustrum (first milk) that will really help them too.  If you don't want to worry about breast feeding don't worry - formula is good too! ). 

Re the hypos - just make sure you have something very sugary to hand - orange juice (fresh / from concentrate etc) is great, 200ml should be a good hypo treatment - if you've checked & found you're going hypo glugg some juice (or full fat coke etc), wait a bit (it can take 10 mins or so to take effect), test again & if necessary (ie below 4mmol) have more of the same.  If you're over 4, have a couple of biccies or something like a banana, so help your levels stay up.  It's a really hard job to get the levels right - if you have a big low, your sugar levels tend to swing up afterwards so you can be quite high for a bit, which is not good either...

I wish there was something I could say that would make you feel better, but all I can say is if they offer to take you in again, go.  I know it will feel awful being away from your boys, but at least you will be in the best possible place for your baby to get help if for example your waters break early...

I'm really sorry if this post is a bit erratic - my boy, who scared us all so much when he was born, is being a right little monkey & causing havoc today - hope that gives you some comfort!  I remember when I was admitted with PE asking the consultant "how hard should I be praying?"... so I can really sympathise with how you feel now!  I am thinking of & praying for you that all goes far more smoothly than you anticipate now!  Sending you a big hug ((((()))))!! 

Twitchy x

Right, off to put that little so-and-so back on the flipping naughty step - again!!!


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 27, 2010)

Ah thank you so much for those lovely, positive messages! Feeling a lot calmer today, am taking it day by day, every day I don't go into labour is a bonus. Only having the occasional panic 

Cate - thanks for those figures, they do help. The insulin drip thing isn't an option anymore apparently. That was a medical procedure, and the diabetic people don't think my levels now warrant it. The obstetrics would like it I think, but they can't administer it on ante-natal wards. I'd be in a completely different hospital without a delivery suite etc. My levels had started to come down but I did get a 14 this morning after my bran flakes. No idea why, nothing different to what I've done last few days. 

Thanks Phoebe, reassuring to hear about your brother  

Twitchy - You made me laugh so much with your monkey tales  Thank you! I suppose once the boys are back at school it wouldn't be too bad if they did want to admit me. What I need is an au pair, that would solve all the troubles, better buy some lottery tickets! 

Thanks again for your nice messages, it really helps x


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 28, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya...
> Be prepared that if they are very early they probably will have to go to the special care baby unit - it can seem a very scary & alien place, but he/she will be in good hands.  It's a horrible feeling not being able to just pick them up for a cuddle when they cry in an incubator, but you can still talk to them, put your hand in through the window to stroke them, etc.



I remember the first time i meet my brother i was 2ish so very early memory, i remember him in the incubator , i thought it was a baby shop. They made me give him a little rabbit teddy, i wasnt happy as i wanted it, i had called it george his name too, and the rabbit was george from that point on, he still has it.

I nearly cried then, never have at that before, bloody hormones 

Take care xx


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 28, 2010)

FairyNuff said:


> Had another growth scan today...
> 
> Last scan 2 weeks ago, baby measured 32 weeks, now she measures at 36 weeks and the fluid has also increased. I am actually only 29 weeks.
> 
> ...



Hi Fairynuff....as others have said what an awful time you are having and i really feel for you. Pregnancy should be a wonderful experience and not the nightmare you are having. 

As another little experience to pass down with a happy ending, whilst my daughter wasn't born prematurely in my eyes she definitely was as hubby and i don't think the dates were right and to this day i believe the Dr's and co pulled my daughter out earlier than she wanted to say hello. I went through the nightmare of being induced and baby did not want to come even then. 4 days later and a scary moment of baby stopped breathing i had a C section (hence i will not go through all this again)....

Anyway, she was born at 4lb 13oz which quickly dropped to 4lb 3oz. She went into SCBU as she wasn't feeding, was asleep all the time and her AGPAR scale was scary! It wasn't a nice experience for me and quite frightening at times.

Now she is taller than most children her age and is a real bruiser with no sense of fear (scares me half to death)! 

I am therefore by no means impressed with the comments that have been made to you and how frightening that must be for you. I agree that babies are stronger than we give them credit for and as a Dr told me babies take what they want from you (i did reply "and that never ends" lol). 

Did you see that pregnant T1 lady on The Hospital programme that was on TV (i think last week now)? She was T1 from the word 'go' and had no sense of control throughout her pregnancy. Her baby was born as perfect as any baby could be. 

I may not have helped a great deal but hope you are not worrying as much as i can most of the time!

Take care of yourself and we are all hear to listen and support....anytime.

Bernie xx


----------



## FairyNuff (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Bernie 

Thanks so much for telling me about your daughter, I'm so glad she is doing well after such a scary start! Every tale I hear makes me feel a bit better. You helped a lot!

I missed The Hospital, think I was in myself at the time. Sorry I missed it though, sounds like it would have been interesting. 

I'm very tired and am worried, but am trying to be positive, gotta keep my chin up for all my boys  Doing a lot of sitting down and crocheting for the baby, she better had be a girl there are a LOT of dresses involved  

Thanks again, Sarah x


----------

